# Guinea Piggies Galore!



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

My sister came back today after almost 3 weeks away to see her babies. She has 4 guinea pigs that live separately in pairs. We had them in for a little cuddle so I thought I'd use the oppurtunity to take photos. I heard it's illegal on here to not take photos of adorable pets? 
Anyway, without further ado I present Dixie, Rita, Ellie and Eevie 

































Enjoying cuddles with myself and their mumma


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ajohnson said:


>


aw such cuties. the last one looks just like my Purdy :001_smile:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww they are all gorgeous. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

We have one too a bit like the last one..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They are all totally yummy!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Aww they are all gorgeous. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> We have one too a bit like the last one..


Literally spitting images of eachother, how strange. We didn't buy them from the same people, did we?


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a guinea pig like that too called Dora!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

my Purdy 










put them all together and may be hard to find which one is yours!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

manic rose said:


> my Purdy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely worried that my guinea is living in two separate homes without either of us knowing


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> Definitely worried that my guinea is living in two separate homes without either of us knowing


well purdy does like to spend a lot of time in her cardboard tube....maybe its actually a portal to another home


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

manic rose said:


> well purdy does like to spend a lot of time in her cardboard tube....maybe its actually a portal to another home


I do honestly believe you're right, silly guinea piggies


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i do love guinea pigs i haven't owned one since i was a kid though, i love there lips they look like you could put some lipstick on them hehehe. I had two when i lived at my mums house and we never had to cut the grass because the piggies would just eat it all


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

manic rose said:


> aw such cuties. the last one looks just like my Purdy :001_smile:


The last piggy is a spit of my nutty as well. very cute piggies i love there teddy looking features


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i do love guinea pigs i haven't owned one since i was a kid though, i love there lips they look like you could put some lipstick on them hehehe. I had two when i lived at my mums house and we never had to cut the grass because the piggies would just eat it all


If I have photos up soon of my sister's guinea pigs wearing lipstick, I'm blaming YOU!


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

arrr so cute


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww thank you for posting, the piggies are gorgeous!xox


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Literally spitting images of eachother, how strange. We didn't buy them from the same people, did we?


Mine was from a breeder in Stockport. We went for another baby boar and she said that she was trying to find a home for him and I could have him free if I wanted him so I couldn't resist. He wasn't the easiest of piggies though, he had an habit of jumping out of your hands and once he jumped out of his hutch. He's calmed down a bit now though and let me cut his nails the other week.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sullivan said:


> The last piggy is a spit of my nutty as well. very cute piggies i love there teddy looking features


think we need to get all these look-a-like piggies together for a spot the difference competition :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww theyre lovely 

I havent seen another piggie that looks like mine


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> awww theyre lovely
> 
> I havent seen another piggie that looks like mine


That means your kitty is special.


----------

